# Tren Blends



## jukebox (Mar 27, 2019)

Bula 

Can anybody please help me by sharing a recipe for the following 

Tren A / Tren E 1:2 (100 mg + 200mg) = 300mg/ml or even 1:1 @ 200mg / ml?

Test P / Tren A / Mast P @ 100mg each or 300mg /ml?

Thnx a ton in advance.


----------

